# Will Audi TT seats for a Beetle



## jvdbug (Mar 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if seats from an '01 TT coupe will fit into an '03 Beetle. I am looking to replace the cloth seats in my Beetle and have found a complete set of leather front and rear TT seats. Need to know if the size as well as floor rail attachment is a direct fit. Thanks


----------



## langheldphoto (Nov 12, 2007)

nope it wont drop right in in the front. i dont think the rears will work at all never checked. i was gonna do the same thing to my car. you can get custom rails made at almost any competent machine shop to make the fronts work


----------

